# Introducing Vocalise 3 - A soul-stirring vocal experience



## Heavyocity Media (Aug 3, 2022)

soon...​


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 3, 2022)

Vocalise 3. Called it!


----------



## muddyblue (Aug 3, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Vocalise 3. Called it!


Yes! It seems so.....


----------



## Wunderhorn (Aug 3, 2022)

I really liked Vocalise 2. Curious what 3 will be about!


----------



## HarmonKard (Aug 3, 2022)

No - you guys have it wrong.

It's a Dennis McCarthy toolkit.


----------



## Vovique (Aug 3, 2022)

Take my money!


----------



## devonmyles (Aug 3, 2022)

I don't care what it is, as long as it is another free 'Foundations' offering...


----------



## GMT (Aug 3, 2022)

Good god. My pants just caught fire.


----------



## Niv Schrieber (Aug 5, 2022)

Vocalise 3! 😃


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Aug 5, 2022)

Sounds wonderful. Finally a library that focuses more on the softer side of sound - heavily emotional but still modern 🥰


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Aug 5, 2022)

@Heavyocity Media 

Will you offer us a special Vocalise-Bundle with all three libraries?


----------



## GMT (Aug 5, 2022)

And "beyond emotion" too. I'm not sure what that is, but I'm in, anyway. Where is my fire extinguisher?


----------



## diswest (Aug 5, 2022)

Sunny Schramm said:


> Sounds wonderful. Finally a library that focuses more on the softer side of sound - heavily emotional but still modern 🥰


Zero G Ethera can be very soft. 

But anyway Vocalise 2 is a brilliant library. Interesting what they prepared for the next version.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Aug 5, 2022)

diswest said:


> Zero G Ethera can be very soft.


thx - but I dont like the voice/character.


----------



## StefanoM (Aug 5, 2022)

Sunny Schramm said:


> thx - but I dont like the voice/character.


Maybe, Voices... are Two/ three Voices In Atlantis 2.0 

Anyway I love Vocalise Series and the V3 it will be cool. Congrats great TSR Video!


----------



## diswest (Aug 9, 2022)

It's here. $99 intro price. I don't see any discounts for previous versions owners.
Haven't tried it yet but demos sound stunning









Vocalise 3 - Heavyocity Media






heavyocity.com


----------



## Heavyocity Media (Aug 9, 2022)

Hey Everyone,
We're proud to introduce *Vocalise 3*, a richly evocative, atmospheric, and soul-stirring vocal experience. Recorded at Heavyocity Studios and delivered with the powerful Gravity engine (*Gravity_ not required_), Vocalise 3 unearths the beauty, intimacy, and profound power of the human voice with over 380 tempo synced phrases (both Major and Minor keys), 36 unique multi-sampled syllabic pedals, over 180 designed vocalscapes and drones, and tons more. Carla is back, with an all-new singer, Kristin, to create delicate hybrid vocals that flow beyond emotion.

*Vocalise 3* is available for $99 (reg. $119) until August 22. 

Learn more at *Heavyocity.com/vocalise-3*





​


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 9, 2022)

Wow - quite a bit more utility than previous 1 and 2. Nice.


----------



## JokerOne (Aug 9, 2022)

So no Vocalize 2 upgrade discount? Just the standard $99 discount for V3?


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 9, 2022)

JokerOne said:


> So no Vocalize 2 upgrade discount? Just the standard $99 discount for V3?


Both Vocalize here, and still just massive #20. Intro teaser ! 😏 
Will definitely add come BF, or next good Promo ! Quality new release tho !!


----------



## JokerOne (Aug 9, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Both Vocalize here, and still just massive #20. Intro teaser ! 😏
> Will definitely add come BF, or next good Promo ! Quality new release tho !!


Yep. Maybe $49 for black friday.


----------



## JokerOne (Aug 9, 2022)

From Heavyocity Support :

Thank you for reaching out to us. We are not offering any additional discounts for owners of Vocalise 1 or 2.

Best regards,
Shakir
c/o The Heavyocity Team


----------



## Virtuoso (Aug 9, 2022)

JokerOne said:


> Yep. Maybe $49 for black friday.


Black Friday 2023 though - I doubt they will drop it 60% 3 months after release.


----------



## JokerOne (Aug 9, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> Black Friday 2023 though - I doubt they will drop it 60% 3 months after release.


Maybe depends on how sales go. Personally for my needs I have plenty to work with for now. thanks.


----------



## walkaschaos (Aug 9, 2022)

Holy guacamole this has a lot of content for the $$$. Sounds incredible like always with Heavyocibae!


----------



## Voider (Aug 9, 2022)

First time after over a year that I feel tempted to buy a new library! This looks and sounds like it would work perfectly well with my futuristic music. I've constantly been revisiting Vocalize 1 but I like the content of 3 way more, looks super flexible.


----------



## Digivolt (Aug 9, 2022)

Sounds pretty damn nice


----------



## ism (Aug 9, 2022)

JokerOne said:


> Yep. Maybe $49 for black friday.


Probably not this Black Friday though.


----------



## Double Helix (Aug 9, 2022)

ism said:


> Probably not this Black Friday though.


Perhaps next summer for a 50% sale (typically ~$59.50)
One would have to consider saving $40 vs enjoying the library for a year


----------



## proxima (Aug 9, 2022)

I'm glad to see the Gravity line continue. No way this is $49 until at least 2023. Maybe $79 or $89 this Black Friday. 

I'll probably pick this up eventually. The intervals is a particularly nice addition relative to the Vocalise (1) I have now.


----------



## Anders Bru (Aug 10, 2022)

This sounds incredible. Wasn't planning on buying anything before Black Friday, but I might not be able to resist this one.


----------



## jesussaddle (Aug 13, 2022)

I have vocalise 1 and Mozaic voices. I don't get around to using phrase libraries much. I always like to check out what legato presets are available in these - will have to watch the longer walk through videos.


----------



## kevinh (Aug 13, 2022)

Other developer loyalty discounts are awesome …I own every library…hint hint


----------



## jesussaddle (Aug 13, 2022)

kevinh said:


> Zero -G Ethera loyalty discounts are awesome …I own every Ethera library…hint hint


I'm not allowed to comment on this in my country.
🌏
🌞


----------



## Braveheart (Aug 13, 2022)

kevinh said:


> Zero -G Ethera loyalty discounts are awesome …I own every Ethera library…hint hint


This is a commercial thread. Not the place to talk about other developers.


----------



## kevinh (Aug 13, 2022)

Braveheart said:


> This is a commercial thread. Not the place to talk about other developers.


I am asking for loyalty discount from this developer and using another developer as example. I own Vocalise 1 and 2 and personally think it’s relevant. Anyway, it’s a moot point. I
Bought library just now as I have a new project. Still think they should adopt similar strategy as other developers and offer loyalty discounts for releases within same series.


----------



## GMT (Aug 14, 2022)

kevinh said:


> I am asking for loyalty discount from this developer and using another developer as example. I own Vocalise 1 and 2 and personally think it’s relevant. Anyway, it’s a moot point. I
> Bought library just now as I have a new project. Still think they should adopt similar strategy as other developers and offer loyalty discounts for releases within same series.


Heavyocity does do loyalty discounts from time to time eg Damage 2 and pretty major discounts on selected libraries, plus bundle deals, so I don't see a significant difference to other devs. There's the intro pricing too.


----------



## Braveheart (Aug 14, 2022)

They made loyalty discounts in the past, but not on Gravity and Novo expansions like Vocalise


----------



## JokerOne (Aug 14, 2022)

Braveheart said:


> They made loyalty discounts in the past, but not on Gravity and Novo expansions like Vocalise


Black Friday will probably yield a $79 price. Depends on sales, economy, etc. If we take into account inflation no discount on a $500 product from 4 years ago is now actually about $350 in 2018 prices.

hope that make sense.


----------



## emilio_n (Aug 14, 2022)

JokerOne said:


> Black Friday will probably yield a $79 price. Depends on sales, economy, etc. If we take into account inflation no discount on a $500 product from 4 years ago is now actually about $350 in 2018 prices.
> 
> hope that make sense.


I don't think so. Maybe offer the introductory price again. Another way is not a good practice with the customer bought already. Only EW will make this kind of tricky thing.


----------



## ism (Aug 14, 2022)

People on the internet will be howling with resentment if the BF price is less than the intro prices.

I suppose this doesn't mean it's impossible, but I just wouldn't count on BF being any better that the intro price.


It would be nice to hear some user demos, that in particular distinguish it from Vocalize 1 and 2 (which I have).

The official demos are all very cool ... but very hybrid. Which in fairness is exactly what it says on the tin. But my interesting is Heavocity libraries is always is what they can do when you pull back from the edge of hybrid.

A very nice library though.


----------



## Heavyocity Media (Aug 22, 2022)

Hey Everyone, 
If you haven't had a chance to see it yet, check out our own Ari Winters as he walks you through his dynamic track, ‘House of Id.’ Inspired by the approach that the amazing Hans Zimmer took in his score for Dune, Ari anchors his cue in the human voice—pulling you into an ethereal mindset, building tension and showcasing the darker side of Vocalise 3.

​


Learn more at *Heavyocity.com/vocalise-3*
​


----------



## stargazer (Aug 22, 2022)

Are there any playable patches that combines the single vowels and the intervals?


----------

